# Disruption when starting recording of ongoing program



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

In the past, when you had something on Live TV and decided to record it, it would start at the point where you decided to record plus whatever was in the 30-minute buffer at the time (plus sometimes a little bit more).

For whatever reason, doing this now just goes back to the beginning of the program. It’s cleaner, I suppose, but it also doesn’t allow you to capture anything before the program, even when you attempt a manual recording.

Likewise, when you knew a program was in the buffer, you could record it retrospectively despite its having ended, or at least manually record a generous period up to the current time. Now it just says, “You cannot record a program that has ended.”

Okay, fine; anything to make it more intuitive to newbies, I suppose.

But the following is just weird: When you do try to record an ongoing program, the point at which you began recording is distorted and/or pixellated, and appears as all manners of signal-loss. Sometimes, it’s bad enough that the recording skips forward several seconds. You can actually see the skipped portion as you scan forward or back, but it completely skips it when you play.

I have no idea why recording an ongoing program wreaks such havoc when it never did on previous models with less-powerful CPUs....


----------

